Ask HN: Do you consider the mentioning of SCRUM in a job ad to be a red-flag? - chungleong
======
mindcrime
Not at all. Scrum is a fine process when done right. And I'd probably rather
deal with a half-assed implementation of Scrum, than deal with using
somebody's home-baked, "cowboy coding with no controls at all", "inmates are
running the asylum" process.

Now if an ad mentions SAFE (Scaled Agile Framework) then I'd say run screaming
for the hills as fast as your feet can carry you. SAFE is the biggest
clusterfuck / abomination I've ever had the misfortune to stumble across in my
life. It's like the mutant child of the worst parts of Scrum, the worst parts
of Waterfall, some syphilitic sewage sucked out of the Potomac, parts from a
1973 AMC Pacer, some rotting fish-heads, and a barrel full of shards of broken
glass and old rusty nails.

------
wmf
Yes, but absence of red flags won't really save you from having cargo-culted
fake agile shoved down your throat later. I would pay more attention to
culture than specific practices.

------
seattle_spring
Not necessarily, but if you have time I'd ask about their specific
implementation of Scrum. I've now worked at 2 companies where the director
will take all of the "reporting" aspects of Scrum and get rid of all of the
"protect the developers and their time" aspects. It makes for a very
demoralizing workplace.

------
tommythebody
Why would this be a red flag? Agile development is important for iterative
updates.

------
sngz
not if they pay me enough

